# electrical problem - 120v between neutral and ground



## dave0419 (Aug 18, 2007)

Hi, I have a residential home where there's currently no electricity on one side of the house.  No electricity in master bedroom, master bathroom, and garage (the washer/dryer connection is in the garage).  I openned up the gfci outlet in the master bath and measured no voltage between neutral(white) and hot(black).  However, there is 120v between ground(green) and neutral.  There's also 120v between ground and hot.  Can you guys tell me what the problem could be here?  Thanks.


----------



## Kerrylib (Aug 20, 2007)

First off, I am NOT an electrician, so this is my own personal $0.02.

It sounds as if you may have a detached neutral wire.  The electric current flows from the hot leg, through your device (lamp, fan, radio, tv, etc.) back through the neutral.

Voltage drop is caused by the current times the resistance (OHMs law V=I*R).

If the neutral were disconnected, there would be no path for the current to flow.  Therefore the neutral leg will "float" to the same voltage as the hot leg.

Lots of comments here in previous posts that will tell you that having a loose/detached neutral is a very BAD thing. 

I'll let others chime in to see what they have to say on the subject.

KerryLib


----------



## inspectorD (Aug 20, 2007)

You could have many different issues. None you should be checkin out.
I have seen lightning knock out half the main breaker.

Only a professional will be able to tell if it's your house or at the pole.


----------



## JoeD (Aug 27, 2007)

No doubt about it you have an open neutral somewhere. Could be any place in the circuit. If the entire circuit is dead then it could be in the breaker box.


----------

